# How's the Rock been lately?



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I was thinking of heading up to Rocky River sometime next week (wish it was this week, but rent is "more important" lol) and I don't want to drive up and find its too high from the snowfall or melt.

Also, I've been thinking about trying Chagrin or Grand. Never been there before. If anyone could PM me some of the spots that would be good (not your secret spots or anything, just advice of where to park, look, etc.).


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its good and worth it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Its been fishing real good last few days.......... Good luck if you make it out............. I fished a lower section yesterday with good sucess if that helps.... The best time to fish, is when you can.......... Target some of the deeper winter holding spots n youl find some............


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I am watching the expected "melt" closely on the flow gauge the next couple of days...I may run up Saturday or Sunday for the day....It is supposed to be pretty warm up there tommorrow...So we shall see the impact it has...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

How much snow did Cleveland area get?


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> How much snow did Cleveland area get?


Thinken about driven up from columbus sat morning, Hows the water/snow?
Flows looks good.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I heard guys doing good north of cedar pt bridge,east side of rvr ?. i havent been fishn
just word of mouth.rvr looksgood good flow,good luk.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> How much snow did Cleveland area get?


The Rocky will fish well no matter how fast the snow is melting as it is.


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was on the lower rock (ish) for 2 hours yesterday just before sunset. For me, the flow and stain don't get much better! Went 4/5 with all of them between 24 and 27 inch females that were just beautifully colored! The picture doesn't do the coloring of this fish justice.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

ChromeBone said:


> Thinken about driven up from columbus sat morning, Hows the water/snow?
> Flows looks good.



It'll be worth the trip.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

thephildo0916 said:


> It'll be worth the trip.


and don't forgot to take a number when waiting in line to fish


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn mvidec84, that female you got in the picture is already spawned out. This could be a short spring with this mild weather and waterworks,lol.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

master of steel said:


> and don't forgot to take a number when waiting in line to fish




Depends on where you fish. I Fished next to 5 guys today, then I fished a whole section of river with only joggers around for hours. It was nice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Saturday, 42 degrees, sunny, good water conditions, good fishing reports, Steelhead, Rocky River.... Someone's gonna get shot!


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't this weekend anyway. Gonna shoot for next Sunday hopefully. I almost like having a few people around. If nothing else, I can talk to people and figure out what's been working and what hasn't...just don't cast over my line


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I am making the trip tomorrow....just itching to get back to the Rocky...again if ya see a guy with 13 foot spey rod and a camera on his head that does not look at all like he knows what he is doing...thats me...Please say hello...would love to meet some of you folks....Good Luck to all that head out...


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I went 4 for 7 on Friday. Lots of folks out- beautiful day.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

What have they been hitting on? Colors, spawn sacs?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Rock is at 597 right now, anyone fish it today? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

I fished. Didn't catch. But I saw a guy land 2. One small and one pretty fat. His buddy lost 1.


----------



## HookandFang (Nov 26, 2011)

For a few hours this morning I was out at a fairly congested spot, and didn't see anyone land a thing. I then moved to a couple other locations, but still saw nothing. What's going on here? Seems like conditions were perfect (besides the sun). Could the sun make that much of a difference?


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

the sun can make it big difference somedays...then again ive never talked to one of the fish.... hit it good friday early 2/3


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I got mine on pink jigs. Two more in same spot today.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

HookandFang said:


> For a few hours this morning I was out at a fairly congested spot, and didn't see anyone land a thing. I then moved to a couple other locations, but still saw nothing. What's going on here? Seems like conditions were perfect (besides the sun). Could the sun make that much of a difference?


I hate when the sun is out and bright......it really does make a difference IMO

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> I hate when the sun is out and bright......it really does make a difference IMO
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The sun did not affect the fishing today.


----------

